# Kindle Books for kids?



## Ruby296

My 8 yr. old daughter is an avid reader and she is dying to get her hands on my K1!  Does anyone have any suggestions for good, age appropriate books that I can download for her to read?  Her interest level is pretty broad.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Taxed

My 9 year-old daughter has been borrowing my Kindle 2 to read The Lightning Thief (book 1 of the Percy Jackson series by Rick Riordan).  She has also expressed interest in the Fablehaven series by Brandon Mull.  I have already read both series and I beleive that they are very age appropriate.  (I would have posted links, but I can't currently get it to work).


----------



## Concrete Queen

Try some of Neil Gaiman's stuff for kids, like Coraline or The Graveyard Book.  Just be aware that not all of his works are kid stuff!


----------



## meljackson

Is she too old for Junie B Jones? My daughter has quite a few of her books on my kindle. She's 7 and still loves Junie. But then, I'm 39 and love her myself. 

Melissa


----------



## vlapinta

I am looking for recommendations for books, or a series, for ages 8-10 years old. 
I am looking for my nieces for Christmas
Vicki


----------



## MariaESchneider

Have you any idea what kind of fiction they like? (I assume they have kindles!) Fantasy? Mystery? Just girl stuff?

There's lots of moms on here so I'm sure we can suggest something, but it will help if you know what areas they are fond of (or hobbies like horses or sewing or gymnastics...)

I always recommend "The Secret Garden" as one of my old favorites:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Secret-Garden-ebook/dp/B002J05GQ2/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

There's also an indie author, M. Dasef with a good fantasy book out for that age group:

http://www.amazon.com/Quest-for-the-Simurgh-ebook/dp/B002LLNDVY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1258915077&sr=1-1

Little Women
Treasure Island
Black Beauty

All of those are some pretty good classics if they haven't already read them!

Maria


----------



## Ruby296

Taxed said:


> My 9 year-old daughter has been borrowing my Kindle 2 to read The Lightning Thief (book 1 of the Percy Jackson series by Rick Riordan). She has also expressed interest in the Fablehaven series by Brandon Mull. I have already read both series and I beleive that they are very age appropriate. (I would have posted links, but I can't currently get it to work).


Thanks so much for the title and author info!



concrete_queen said:


> Try some of Neil Gaiman's stuff for kids, like Coraline or The Graveyard Book. Just be aware that not all of his works are kid stuff!


Thank you for this and for the heads up on kid vs. adult titles!


meljackson said:


> Is she too old for Junie B Jones? My daughter has quite a few of her books on my kindle. She's 7 and still loves Junie. But then, I'm 39 and love her myself.
> 
> Melissa


She has already read almost all of the JBJ series and is ready for something new. I did find some classic Louisa May Alcott books for free


----------



## Aravis60

Artemis Fowl is also pretty good and available for kindle.
Artemis Fowl (kindle)


----------



## Ruby296

Aravis60 said:


> Artemis Fowl is also pretty good and available for kindle.
> Artemis Fowl (kindle)


Thanks! I just bought The Secret Garden and an 8 book series of Anne of Green Gables for my daughter-both were only .99 each.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Here's another thread on Kindleboards with suggestions!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,15806.0.html

The last post I saw had something about the Anne of Green Gables on sale--those were FABULOUS, FABULOUS reads!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I thought there was a thread around here for younger readers....


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Kindle books or just regular books?  Have you checked over in the book bazaar?


----------



## sebat

Black Beauty $.99







Velveteen Rabbit $1.50







Adventures of Pinocchio $1.75







Bobbsey Twins: 13 stories 









Looks like all of the Nancy Drew are here. This is a newer set of books from 2006...
Nancy Drew and the Clue Crew...ages 9-12
1. Sleepover Sleuths
2. Scream for Ice Cream
3. Pony Problems
4. The Cinderella Ballet Mystery
5. Case of the Sneaky Snowman
7. Fashion Disaster
8. The Circus Scare
9. Lights, Camera...Cats!
10. The Halloween Hoax
11. Ticket Trouble
12. Ski School Sneak
13. Valentine's Day lover
14.Chick-napped!
15. The Zoo Crew
16. Mall Madness
17. Thanksgiving Thief
18. Wedding Day Disaster
19. Earth Day Escapade
20. April Fool's Day
21. Treasure Trouble
22. Double Take


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Now I've been 1-clicking children's books all morning!  (Esp. the free ones!)


----------



## kellyabell

Mischief Murphy Clear for Take Off is a cute story she might enjoy.  It is written by Bryan Brammer.


----------



## Sporadic

I'm surprised that The Giver by Lois Lowry hasn't been mentioned yet.



I remember that one being a big hit with almost everybody in my class when I was a kid.


----------



## Sparkplug

My seven year old neice has enjoyed reading the Ramona Quimby series by Beverly Cleary on my Kindle.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Sparkplug said:


> My seven year old neice has enjoyed reading the Ramona Quimby series by Beverly Cleary on my Kindle.


Such a nice aunt! Encouraging her to read, I mean!


----------



## Sparkplug

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Such a nice aunt! Encouraging her to read, I mean!


My motivation was to stop her fighting with her sister. Encouraging her to read is just a bonus.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

E. Nesbit's books are wonderful, and free for Kindle. And my daughter loves the Septimus Heap books (on Kindle, but not free).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Becca--

I've moved your thread to the Book Bazaar, our forum for authors. You may find it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,19440.msg368236.html#msg368236

Thanks!

Betsy
Book Bazaar/Book Corner Moderator


----------



## crebel

Lots of the Choose Your Own Adventure books are available for Kindle now - my kids loved them at that age.


----------



## esper_d

MariaESchneider said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Quest-for-the-Simurgh-ebook/dp/B002LLNDVY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1258915077&sr=1-1


I liked this


----------



## cheerio

sebat said:


> Black Beauty $.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velveteen Rabbit $1.50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adventures of Pinocchio $1.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbsey Twins: 13 stories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like all of the Nancy Drew are here. This is a newer set of books from 2006...
> Nancy Drew and the Clue Crew...ages 9-12
> 1. Sleepover Sleuths
> 2. Scream for Ice Cream
> 3. Pony Problems
> 4. The Cinderella Ballet Mystery
> 5. Case of the Sneaky Snowman
> 7. Fashion Disaster
> 8. The Circus Scare
> 9. Lights, Camera...Cats!
> 10. The Halloween Hoax
> 11. Ticket Trouble
> 12. Ski School Sneak
> 13. Valentine's Day lover
> 14.Chick-napped!
> 15. The Zoo Crew
> 16. Mall Madness
> 17. Thanksgiving Thief
> 18. Wedding Day Disaster
> 19. Earth Day Escapade
> 20. April Fool's Day
> 21. Treasure Trouble
> 22. Double Take


I remember Black Beauty, classic


----------



## morgan

Un Lun Dun by China Mieville
Interworld by Neil Gaiman and Michael Reeves
the Lemony Snicket Series


----------



## luvmyBOB

I am reading "The People of Sparks" to my kids and it is book 2.  The first is The City of Ember.  All three of us are enjoying it.  I only read 1 chapter at bed time.  They look forward to it and remind me. 

(My kids are: boy 10 and girl 7)


----------



## Lionspaw

When I was about her age I loved _The Lion's Paw_ by Robb White. It was out of print for a while
but has been reprinted. I'm sorry it's not a Kindle book.

Also, I was a horse-lover as many 8-year old girls are, so _Black Stallion _ and the other books by Walter
Farley were ones I liked a lot as well. Not sure if they are Kindle books or not.


----------



## hsuthard

My 8yo daughter loves the Rainbow Magic books, I dont' know if they're available on Kindle, though. Also, the American Girl books, although some are above her reading level.


----------



## kayakruthie

Hi Ruby,

I have published a number of grownup books, but today I posted my first children's book on Kindle. I think it's just the right level for your daughter, and I'd love her take on it. (Kid's reviews are so great.)

"Beach City Indigo" is a dog fantasy in which Buster, a happy-go-lucky boxer, runs a beat poetry and jazz club in Venice, California. Life is simple and good until the evil land developer Ivana Moore schemes to deprive the canines of their rights.

Ruth Francisco


----------



## danfan

My daughter is 10, but likes books that are a little older and sometimes not apt for all 10 year old (Hunger Games, Oz Chronicles etc) . But she has loads of other more typical 8 to 10 y/o reading material: 
Junie B Jones series, 
Magic Treehouse series
Clarice Bean
Maximum Ride series
There are a bunch of Anthony Horowitz books for Kindle too.


----------



## Ruby296

kayakruthie said:


> Hi Ruby,
> 
> I have published a number of grownup books, but today I posted my first children's book on Kindle. I think it's just the right level for your daughter, and I'd love her take on it. (Kid's reviews are so great.)
> 
> "Beach City Indigo" is a dog fantasy in which Buster, a happy-go-lucky boxer, runs a beat poetry and jazz club in Venice, California. Life is simple and good until the evil land developer Ivana Moore schemes to deprive the canines of their rights.
> 
> Ruth Francisco
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-
> 
> keywords=beach+city+indigo&x=18&y=15
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestions. We nay have a snowday here tomorrow so that would be a perfect time to download some new books.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else who has chimed in w/suggestions. My daughter has already read many of the titles already posted but seems that there are tons more out there for her.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Only $1.19. . .contains both books and the drawings you remember from when you were a kid. . . .


----------



## DonnaFaz

How about Celia and the Fairies by Karen McQuestion? Wonderful story!

Ceilia and the Fairies][url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002ZG8RNO?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002ZG8RNO]Ceilia and the Fairies







[/url]

~Donna


----------



## JimC1946

I can highly recommend Maria Schneider's "Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom" for young adults and grown-ups alike. It's a marvelous read and a bargain for $1.00.


----------



## G. Henkel

Angie Sage's "Araminta Spookie" books are available on the Kindle as well, though if your daughter is reading "The Lightning Thief" these may be a little to "young" for her.
Of course, there's always "The Hobbit" for advanced young readers.


----------



## G. Henkel

The "Artemis Fowl" books are all available on Kindle also, I just noticed which are a very good read for the age group.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=artemis+fowl&x=10&y=26

Unfortunately neither Barron's "Merlin" series nor the "Charlie Bone" series by Jenny Nimmo are out on Kindle yet, otherwise those would have been recommendations of mine as well.


----------



## Blanche

I would love to see the Newbery Award winners all put into Kindle format.  All the way back to the first award winner.  They are worth reading and most are timeless... kids (and adults) continue to love them.


----------



## rsullivan9597

I highly recommend:

http://www.amazon.com/Time-Cavern-ebook/dp/B001BIN0V6

It is about a boy and a girl going on an adventure to solve a mystery - very "scooby doo" or "hardy boys" / "nancy drewish" - the writingn is wholesome and charming.


----------



## Basilius

There's the Magic Tree House books, as well.  Geared for the 7-9 crowd. My almost-6yr-old just got hooked on them but they're just barely beyond her skills to read herself.


----------



## Carols321

This book Blake's Oddity, both my kids really enjoyed - its a really nice story and lots of fun, something different I think.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blakes-Oddity/dp/B0044KM03W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A3TVV12T0I6NSM&qid=1287603623&sr=1-1

I'm a forever fan of Roald Dahl myself.


----------



## rcordiner

My class love the Roald Dahl books -and the Just series by Andy Griffiths.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Was going to mention Artemis Fowl but someone already said that.

I second the Lemony Snicket series (A series of unforunate events.)  My sister loved those books when she was in that age range.


----------



## MiddleMarch

Kris Langman's Logic to the Rescue is a good choice if you want to get your kids interested in science and logic.
It combines a story about a fantasy realm with knights and castles with bits of chemistry and critical thinking woven in.
It's probably aimed at 12 to 13 year olds, but a younger kid could manage it too.


----------



## AnnetteL

The Boxcar Children. That's the one I downloaded for my daughter the other day.

I don't know if the fairy books by Daisy Meadows are on Kindle yet, but there are oodles of series (weather fairies, holiday, music, rainbow, and more), and my daughter loves them.


----------



## toddfonseca

Good thread!  I'm going to download the sample of Logic to the Rescue - sounds perfect for one of my sons!


----------



## isaacsweeney

Check out some books/stories by carol hanrahan. Good stuff, age appropriate.


----------



## isaacsweeney

I know someone who just put a children's book/story on Kindle. I don't know anything about it, but here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/We-Are-All-Special-ebook/dp/B004LROL4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1296647997&sr=8-1

Also, here's that link for Carol Hanrahan: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=ntt_athr_dp_sr_pop_1?_encoding=UTF8&search-alias=digital-text&field-author=Carol%20Hanrahan


----------



## billie hinton

My two teens loved the Swallows and Amazons series when they were around that age - I'm not sure if they are on Kindle, but it's worth checking. Also, Madeleine L'Engle's Wrinkle in Time series.


----------



## tim290280

I went through a Rudyard Kipling and Robert Louis Stevenson phase at that age. I also started reading the CS Lewis Narnia Chronicles around that age.

I was also reading Biggles adventure books then, but probably not of interest to a girl. The various Enid Blyton series were also favourites of mine (Famous Five, Secret Seven, The Magic Faraway Tree).


----------



## ScottLCollins

My 7 year old son is enjoying Candy Wars by RG Cordiner. Night Camp by LC Evans may be a good read for her as well. The Powerless series by Jason Letts is also enjoyable (or at the least the two that I've read have been), though I'm not sure if it's quite right for an 8 year old. I guess that depends on her vocabulary and maturity levels. Just a few thoughts. Hope you find something she'll like!


----------



## cinstress

My 10 year old got a kindle for Christmas.  We've started by downloading all the free classics (public domain ones):

some authors include Beatrix Potter, Mark Twain, Kipling's Jungle Book.


----------



## Manley

Did anyone mention The Time Hunters yet? Very well received children's book...enjoyed by adults, too!

http://www.amazon.com/The-Time-Hunters-ebook/dp/B0045OUPZC


----------



## jmbarlog

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Arthur Slade

MT Anderson's Pals in Peril series is one of my faves. Imaginative and so totally funny!


----------



## Ben White

The Moomintroll books by Tove Jansson are wonderful, especially Moominland Midwinter.  Roald Dahl's books for children are also great.  But my favourites--and unfortunately mostly out of print, and not available on Kindle at all--are the Uncle books, by J.P. Martin.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ben White said:


> The Moomintroll books by Tove Jansson are wonderful, especially Moominland Midwinter. Roald Dahl's books for children are also great. But my favourites--and unfortunately mostly out of print, and not available on Kindle at all--are the Uncle books, by J.P. Martin.


Unfortunately, Roald Dahl books are not available for the Kindle in the US


----------



## Ben White

Luvmy4brats said:


> Unfortunately, Roald Dahl books are not available for the Kindle in the US


What? That's crazy! Some complicated legal issue, I'd imagine. What a shame.


----------



## eBookworm

cinstress said:


> My 10 year old got a kindle for Christmas. We've started by downloading all the free classics (public domain ones):
> 
> some authors include Beatrix Potter, Mark Twain, Kipling's Jungle Book.


Where do you find the free public domain kids ebooks for kindle.. I bought my 7yr old a second hand kindle for christmas and have been looking for good, cheap ebooks for her


----------



## Jon VanZile

I just wanted to put a word in for Roald Dahl ... We LOVED his books around here when my kids were that age. Matilda and The Witches are just wonderful.

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## EchelonPress

Coming in late from initial post, but figured there must be others looking for Kindle books for their kids.

There is a series called _Cynthia's Attic_ by Mary Cunningham. It is great for girls and boys. One reviewer described it as Magic Treehouse meets Harry Potter.

http://tinyurl.com/4sr3x6k

Bk 1: The Missing Locket
Bk 2: The Magic Medallion
Bk 3: Curse of the Bayou
Bk 4: The Magician's Castle


----------



## davidhburton

Sarah Prineas' The Magic Thief series


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

The young ones in my family absolutely adored this book.


----------



## eBookworm

Any more suggestions, am interested in this topic!


----------



## Arthur Slade

This is another favorite series for grade 4 and up.


----------



## MariaESchneider

www.dailycheapreads.com just opened a whole new blog/site that is just for kids/teen/ya books listing kindle books under 5 dollars (including freebies when available:

http://dailycheapreads.com/junior/

Maria


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Thanks for mentioning, The Time Hunters, Manley


----------



## Elise Logan

My daughter loves the Ivy and Bean series, which isn't mystery, but is great fun.










She's also been reading the Boxcar Mysteries and we're going to try for Encyclopedia Brown.

















I was going to rec the Princess Plot, but it isn't available on Kindle, which is just irritating.

E


----------



## Carl Ashmore

But let's not forget 'Bloated Goat', either  Kids love that goat!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

eBookworm said:


> Where do you find the free public domain kids ebooks for kindle.. I bought my 7yr old a second hand kindle for christmas and have been looking for good, cheap ebooks for her


Hi. What sort of price do you consider to be a cheap ebook for children?


----------



## cinstress

@ebookworm

here's one place that lists some http://www.squidoo.com/kindle-and-nook-books-for-kids
(I actually came up with the list when trying to find some)

then I realized on amazon here is a bunch http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/155009011
the right column has the top 100 free Children's books


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

It's a good idea to have kindle books for kids.  It will give them exposure to new gadget and the future of book reading.


----------



## EchelonPress

I mentioned the Cynthia's Attic books a bit ago and want to let you know if you are interested, Mary Cunningham is doing a Blog tour right now for the release of THE MAGICIAN'S CASTLE, book four in the series.

FYI: Blog Tour dates

Feb 23, 2011 - Talent Tuesday - Quake Blog promo http://tinyurl.com/4u2ewr7

Feb. 28, 2011 - Book promo - Jennifer Wylie http://jlwylie.wordpress.com/ 

March 1, 2011 - Interview - Writer J. A. (Julie) Campbell http://writerjacampbell.wordpress.com/blog/

March 2, 2011 - Inspiring Young Readers and Writers - The Writing Mama Blog http://tinyurl.com/4hykdl8

March 3, 2011 - Brick by Brick - Cheryl Malandrinos TC & TBC http://childrensandteensbookconnection.wordpress.com/

March 4, 2011 - Cynthia's Attic, Werewolves and Vampires - Chris Verstraete - The Candid Canine Blog - http://candidcanine.blogspot.com/

March 8, 2011 - Cynthia's Attic: Legend of Lupinwold (Book Five) - A sneak peek! Veronika Asks - http://veronikaasks.blogspot.com/

March 10, 2011 - History Meets Mystery - Omnimystery News Blog -http://www.omnimysterynews.com

Featured Author Interview-Summer 2011 issue of Stories for Children Magazine -V.S. Grenier, Editor


----------



## AnnetteL

Today is a great example of why Kindles are so powerful--my 11-yr-old daughter finished the first book in Ridley Pearson's Kingdom Keepers series and was dying to get the next one.

I planned to take her to the library for it, so we checked the online catalog--it's checked out and not due for about 3 weeks. 

I took pity on her and bought it for my Kindle. Within less than a minute, she had it in her hot little hands!


----------



## EchelonPress

AnnetteL said:


> Today is a great example of why Kindles are so powerful--I took pity on her and bought it for my Kindle. Within less than a minute, she had it in her hot little hands!


I hear ya. I was on Facebook the other day and saw a post from Tasha Alexander saying that her hubby's (Andrew Grant) book, EVEN was on Kindle for only $2.99. I would have eventually checked it out of the library, but was able to get it on my Kindle, lickety split, and cost me about the same as what my dang library fines would have when I returned it late. Sigh. 

Note: this book not for kids.


----------



## Guest

davidhburton said:


> Sarah Prineas' The Magic Thief series


Interesting, I'd never heard of this. It does sound like it could be good, though it draws on the usual boy-apprentice thing that most books seem to have. Thanks for cluing me in.

I wonder if Milrose Munce fits into this!


----------



## Tara Maya

My boy is a little young for some of these... He's a the Magic Tree House level, if we read it to him, and also he liked the novelizations of the Tinker Bell movies. Any other suggestions at about that same reading/plot level?


----------



## KateEllison

Gregor the Overlander and the rest of the books in that series are great for kids age 8-12.

http://www.amazon.com/Gregor-Overlander-Underland-Chronicles-Book/dp/0439678137/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1311113142&sr=8-1

I also recommend the Percy Jackson books.

http://www.amazon.com/Lightning-Thief-Percy-Jackson-Olympians/dp/0786838655/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1311113279&sr=1-1


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

My boys ( during 5th and 6th grades) really enjoyed Lemony Snicket's Unfortunate Events Series. It's a little dark but I personally loved it. Goosebumps ( I know, sort-of formula) they also liked but may be under her reading level ( my kids ripped through those during 4th grade)...


----------



## Jenny_J

Hi! I would suggest you to try two nice e-books. They are really great and educative. Here they are:
http://www.amazon.com/Elephants-Child-Classic-Tales-ebook/dp/B0079JXO1C/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330529542&sr=1-5
http://www.amazon.com/Cinderella-Interactive-Classic-Books-ebook/dp/B007AGALBA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1330529542&sr=1-3


----------



## 4eyesbooks

I agree with the Junie B. Jones series.  My niece is 7 and she loves them!


----------



## Debbie Bennett

There are some cracking kids' authors with books out on kindle - http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/p/childrens.html


----------



## ljdevet

Ruby296 said:


> My 8 yr. old daughter is an avid reader and she is dying to get her hands on my K1! Does anyone have any suggestions for good, age appropriate books that I can download for her to read? Her interest level is pretty broad. Thanks for your help!


Here are a few suggestions, some of which may already have been brought to your attention:

- The Percy Jackson series, by Rick Riordan
- The Lorien Legacies (I am number four), by 'Pittacus Lore' (contains some coarse language, however there may be child-friendly versions available)
- Harry Potter, by J. K. Rowling (of course! but who hasn't read Harry Potter?!?)
- The Chronicles of Narnia, by C. S. Lewis
- Lemony Snicket's a Series of Unfortunate events, by Lemony Snicket
- Bridge to Terabithia, by Katherine Paterson
- Conspiracy 365, by Gabrielle Lord (currently quite a popular series here in Australia)
- Diary of a Wimpy Kid, by Jeff Kinney
- Deltora Quest, by Emily Rodda
- The Magic Faraway Tree, by Enid Blyton

I believe books such as 'The Twilight series' and 'The Hunger Games' may be too inappropriate (particularly the latter).


----------



## nicola.palmer

How about the Time Hunters by Carl Ashmore?  That's the first book in the series.


----------

